# What you DON'T want to see during an oil change.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *If you're interested in some help, I'd be happy to lend a hand.  *


I'm thinking of making it a mini event, possibly. We'll see.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I'm thinking of making it a mini event, possibly. We'll see. *


We can all take turns doing tool runs.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *We can all take turns doing tool runs.  *


ugh


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

One thing is for sure, someone is going to have to take pictures to document this undertaking.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

bren said:


> *One thing is for sure, someone is going to have to take pictures to document this undertaking. *


Yep. Don't worry, it shall be done. :thumbup:


----------

